# Ipod Adapter for 2005.5 Jetta



## kpytoi9 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking for an ipod adapter for my 05.5 Jetta. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I want to be able to control the ipod from my radio. I have the radio with a six disc in dash cd changer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ipod Adapter for 2005.5 Jetta (kpytoi9)*

check this link out, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2953766


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

I recently got my factory deck hooked up to a Nano, using a http://www.ipod2car.com kit. I now use my cd mode, and deck buttons to move through the Nano playlist. The hardest part was making a tool to pull my deck out of the dash, and then I just had to set a couple of tiny switches on the adaptor according to my car type, and plug it into the cd changer port on the back of my deck, then put a ground wire down. It took me longer to get the deck out of the dash, than to get the tunes honking on my stereo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwooom)*

I'd suggest a VW specific unit, instead of a unitversal box that works for almost any car made
the USA Spec PA11 VW6 has been working great in the MK5s and is very verisitile in its control modes, and even feateres and aux input
link to PA11 VW6


----------

